# Phoronix is for sale



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 22, 2012)

Who wants to start the opening bid at $20K and help right that ship?
Link


----------



## sossego (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm short a bit from that amount.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 26, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> I'm short a bit from that amount.



I can spot you a twenty. Hit me up once you make Phoronix profitable. How much do open source automated benchmarking and marketing metrics go for these days?


----------



## bbzz (Dec 26, 2012)

There's 30k+ members on this forum. Let's all chip in a $ and turn it into a fruit and veggie selling website.


----------



## break19 (Dec 26, 2012)

For sale? Hell.. I thought it was -always- up for the highest bidder.


----------



## Uniballer (Dec 26, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> There's 30k+ members on this forum. Let's all chip in a $ and turn it into a fruit and veggie selling website.



OK.  I'm in for $2.  What paypal account is collecting the money?


----------



## throAU (Dec 26, 2012)

Hopefully that site just dies, I've yet to see anything of value there other than troll benchmarks, spaced over about 3x as many pages as required for additional clicks..


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 26, 2012)

Anyway, future Phoronix Media owner should make a quick moderator course for know how to stop trolls. Who can pass their notes? :\

I'm feeling slacker...seems as if PM looks for a new cyber-babysitter.


----------



## dclau (Dec 28, 2012)

throAU said:
			
		

> Hopefully that site just dies, I've yet to see anything of value there other than troll benchmarks, spaced over about 3x as many pages as required for additional clicks..


Agreed, Moronix at its best.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2012)

Hell, I'll chip in $100 if I can burn then ban all the trolls P


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 29, 2012)

let's buy them, then we ban all trolls, and make a nice and bigger forum

how much 's the quota?


----------



## fonz (Dec 29, 2012)

ColdfireMC said:
			
		

> let's buy them, then we ban all trolls, and make a nice and bigger forum


Or resell it and donate the profits to the FreeBSD Foundation 

Fonz


----------



## Crivens (Jan 3, 2013)

I would throw in $20, too, just to see some of them trolls being slapped a bit by a moderator.

Or $200 when the page then gets an not avoidable flash banner slowly panning in "Powered by *BSD".

But in reallity, they simply now admit that they are up for sale.


----------

